# Audio Issues with Streamlabs and NDI Source



## drob2591 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi All! I'm very new to the world of streaming from OBS products, so let me briefly explain my setup.

I am trying to stream PS4 gameplay from an Elgato HD60S using SLOBS to Twitch. I'm on a fairly powerful Macbook Pro, so granted it's not a match made in heaven, compatibility wise. But using OBS Link, and the latest versions of NDI plugins, I can add an NDI source to SLOBS for my PS4 feed with game audio. It seems to work just fine for stretches.

Then, after a few minutes, the audio chops up and dies -- like the sound of a CD player running out of its batteries. Choppy for a few seconds, then silence. If I manually toggle from Analog sound to HDMI and then back to Analog within OBS Link, it seems to wake it up for the time being. But the problem is persistent, and as far as I can tell, is not related to my CPU or GPU being overly strained (it's a 2019 Macbook Pro with an 8-core processor). What is noteworthy is that using the Elgato HD Capture software, I see no drops in the audio for as long as I monitor it. The problem appears to be clearly related to the NDI Source.

I am NOT yet using an ethernet cable (didn't have one long enough!), so I've been running on good-but-not-blazing Wifi thus far. Since these problems come up before I even stream, I was assuming my internet speed didn't really matter. But the more I research, the more it seems that my internal network speed actually COULD matter in this setup, and may be causing the audio drops from the NDI Source.

So, in short -- can anyone with experience using these technologies confirm whether my problem sounds like a network/bandwidth related problem or not? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## itachii9 (Feb 6, 2021)

Good day,
I have the same problem as you,
have you found a solution in the meantime ?


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 6, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Streamlabs OBS [SLOBS] is a derivative version of OBS Studio, with the front-end hacksawed off and a webpage slapped over the top by the Streamlabs folks.



You should reach out to them for support with their version.
Yea, WiFi can cause all sorts of issues when trying to do real time video streaming .. so data stream via WiFi to laptop, then encode, then send out over same WiFi... uh, realllllly bad idea  
not only is bandwidth highly relevant, but more importantly is jitter (the consistency of that bandwidth) which WiFi is NOT designed for


----------



## JohnBBeta (Feb 6, 2021)

I had the same issue with NDI and an HD60S. Sold it on ebay and bought an HD60s+ instead which just connects with USB and no need for NDI plug in. Audio fine now. I found NDI on my set up super unreliable - connection would drop etc etc. (I was on a pretty old Mac Pro 2011 and OBS not SLOBS though)

Another issue I had before with audio was when streamlabs alerts come in on the browser it was affecting all other audio with strange glitching and cutting out. Not fully got to the bottom of that but removed audio alerts and made sure all sources were muted other than the main audio input. good luck


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 8, 2021)

real-time video encoding is demanding. Old computers aren't up to H.264 encoding. And an overloaded PC will then have all kinds of anomalous behaviors when CPU, GPU, Disk, network and/or RAM usage are maxed out.


----------



## Almweiss/Gregor (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey 
i have a problem the NDI Source is not showing off in OBS and I Install OBS Studio, Streamlabs OBS, OBS LINK, NDI Plugins 4.9.1, NewTEK, but it don't work do you have any idea why? 

Do you have an Install Plan or an Instruction Plan for me? I'm really frustrated right now because nothing works


----------

